# Problem mit Native Traktor DJ Studio 2



## CrashedCrasher (31. Juli 2004)

Hallo liebe Community.

Ich habe mir Intressehalber mal das Programm Traktor DJ Studio 2 von Native Instruments zugelegt.
Installiert und registriert.
Jetzt kommt folgendes Problem. Ich starte, da kommt erstmal nen einstellungsfenster, bei dem ich Soundkarte u.ä.  angeben muss. Ich mache das, klicke ok, da geht das Prog auf, und schließt sich aber sofort wieder. 
Weiß jemand, woran das liegen kann? Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung nix.

Mein System:
P-3 500 (650 getaktet)
256 MB-Ram
Win-Xp Prof (keine Ahnung ob SP installiert *g)

Wären noch andere Angaben relevant?

Ich danke im voraus
Crasher

Edit: Ich weiß natürlich auch nicht, ob ich die Einstellungen richtig vornehme


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (1. August 2004)

musst du doch wissen  ob Service Pack installiert ist, sieht man doch.


Ich würde dir raten das Programm neu zu installieren  ggf.  kompatibilität auf win98 oder 2000 stellen vieleicht  auch mal NT ausprobieren.

Festeplatte defragmentieren kann auch  mal Helfen.


----------



## CrashedCrasher (1. August 2004)

Mhh..auf die simpelsten dinge kommt man nie.

Danke, Neuinstallation hats gebracht. Obwohl ich es schon einmal neu installiert hatte. Naja, diesmal hab ichs nur drüber installiert, ohne vorher zu deinstalliern. Und jetzt funzts..

Dangö


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (1. August 2004)

Kein Problem, immer wieder gerne


----------

